
Rails 2.2: i18n, HTTP validators, thread safety, JRuby/1.9 compatibility, docs - sant0sk1
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2008/11/21/rails-2-2-i18n-http-validators-thread-safety-jruby-1-9-compatibility-docs
======
petercooper
An extra collection of Rails 2.2 release related links:

[http://www.rubyinside.com/rails-22-released-27-links-and-
res...](http://www.rubyinside.com/rails-22-released-27-links-and-resources-to-
get-you-going-1354.html)

